# Higher Parcel Loads



## Reflex (Sep 8, 2016)

Is anyone else getting higher parcel loads? Last couple of weeks it was 50-60 deliveries... Yesterday I had 72. Took 45 minutes beyond the four hour allotment. Seems like they do not account for addional time to load at the warehouse or travel time, it was 40 minutes each way.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Definitely have seen an increase. I had 65 yesterday. They tried to give me almost 80, but I didn't have room for the larger boxes. I had 40 the day before, but my route was ridiculously spread out and it took me 5 hours to complete. Overall, I'm getting 50-60 packages recently instead of 35-50. 

The last two days they haven't been able to get enough drivers, but last night only a couple blocks went up at 10 pm. I don't get it.


----------



## Reflex (Sep 8, 2016)

They probably can't get drivers b/c of the higher number of parcels, its working out to 1.00 per package for delivery when you figure in gas and time your behind the eightball


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Its funny because sometimes I will get 36 packages and they are spread out and 47 where they are close together, with several individuals getting 2 or 3 at a time. 

Whenever they get to 50 I start rejecting them. Another reason I wouldnt do this job with a minivan as some people do


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I seem to notice the same thing.... higher package count usually == denser delivery area.

Phoenix is all over the board... I had one shift with 39 last week, and today I had 62. I usually finish in 2.5-3 hours regardless of the number of packages.

g


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Their time slot is ridiculous. I just started. 3 hours....60 to 70 packages. I talk to the supervisor/working people at the warehouse about what if you run out of time delivering packages?

They're very hesitant to say "oh yeah just bring them back". So they pretty much expect us to work for free. 70 packages over 180 minutes with 20-30 minutes to scan and load the car leaves just about 150 minutes, or about 2 minutes a package. The response i got from their workers: "We design the route so that all deliveries can be made within the 3 hours including loading time at the warehouse"

No, that is impossible. It comes out to 2.1 minutes per delivery, which might sound great in their logistical computer model, but the real world doesn't quite mesh with reality. You have to walk to the front door and back. you have to sit in traffic. You have to look for packages in your car.

Basically it's not 18 an hour, it's more like 13 or 12 an hour unless you're superman and nothing, NOTHING, goes wrong.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

That is BS that they are giving you full 60-70 loads to be delivered in 3 hours... has is always been this way, or did you used to get 4 hour blocks?

g


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

I don't know. I just started. But 70 is unfeasible in 3 hours unless its multiple packages to the same location. I think they're trying to underpay people drastically and get some free labor in the process.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Again, another example of how 3 hour blocks don't work. They must just be testing some things at locations like yours but by all accounts, 3 hour blocks are a FAIL for both drivers and amazon. They should experiment with longer say 5-6 hour blocks but shorter makes no sense. 3 hour blocks would require grabbing 2 blocks per day to make it work.

About getting more packages with bigger vehicles. At our location it matters not, you don't get "assigned" a cart. We all drive into the warehouse at the same time, line up along the "chute" where the carts are lined up and wherever you pull up is yours. If there are multiple carts you can typically look through the routes and pick one you want. So, they have no clue who will get what route.
I drive a mercury mountaineer SUV. 

Do your route and if you can't finish, return those packages to the warehouse. Time it so you get back at the end of your block. Seems newer drivers will do the overruns and once you figure it out, you stop doing that!  I did the same thing. Thought i was doing the right thing. NOT!


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Good advice Carmen, thanks!

Also tip wise, do you get many tips? and how long after the shift is over do they appear in your earnings statement in the app?


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Good advice Carmen, thanks!
> 
> Also tip wise, do you get many tips? and how long after the shift is over do they appear in your earnings statement in the app?


i read your posts and looks like you are not a prime now driver.. so you won't get tips. 
I don't get tips either xD


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

BaitNSwitch said:


> Good advice Carmen, thanks!
> 
> Also tip wise, do you get many tips? and how long after the shift is over do they appear in your earnings statement in the app?


I'm a .com/logistics guy like soypana, we don't get tips. If you do unattended deliveries where you drop and run, you're a .com/logistics driver. If you do timed deliveries that require interaction with the customer or attended deliveries you're a prime now driver.


----------



## ??? (May 27, 2016)

At the location I deliver out of you have to check in at the Security Guard station. During check in usually they radio the dock and tell them your name and the type of vehicle you're driving. Once when I was loading my car a minivan was at the gate and they had him wait until they did a dock with lots of big boxes. I have also seen and heard when a Security Guard radios that a driver is at the gate but didn't specify vehicle type the warehouse people will look to see vehicle and then assign a dock.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm glad I only do prime now. I only have to deliver 3-10 packages every 2 hours and get tips. .com/logistics sounds awful. Prime Now is more stressful but our routes are achievable for the most part.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

You also put at least 5x the miles on your car doing prime now. May be easier but your long term expenses are definitely much higher. The longest route I've ever done for a 4 hr $72 logistics block took me 2:50 minutes and I drove just over 30 total miles.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

kmatt said:


> I'm glad I only do prime now. I only have to deliver 3-10 packages every 2 hours and get tips. .com/logistics sounds awful. Prime Now is more stressful but our routes are achievable for the most part.


To each their own. You may do 3-10 packages but they are spread out, running up the mileage and wear and tear on your car.

I deliver 40 packages within a 10 mile radius. I also can make 72 dollars in about 2 hours. Even without tips, that is much better than a 13.50 base (my city). Sure with prime now you get tips but when you get a 4 hour block you are working all 4 hours.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Good points. The only good thing about prime now is I get to expense my extreme mileage which lowers my taxable income. My car is taking a beating though.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> I've also definitely learned to stop worrying about small package counts.. Recently I got my highest count ever and still got it done in 2 and a half hours. I think it's funny how everyone complains still. We signed up to deliver for 18 bucks an hour.. Once routes start taking more than 4 hours I will complain... Until then it's what I signed up for.


It depends where you are though. For people in spacious Texas expected to deliver 70 packages in 4 hours in a 30-40 mile or more radius I feel for them.

Agree with you the count doesnt mean much. You have to factor in multi delivery locations, apartment complexes and more.

Typically where I live if you get near 50 you are going to deliver close to the warehouse. If you get 35 or 40 you are going to have to travel a bit and then deliver in the boondocks. Like you imply for the most part it all evens out.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I got 60 packages took me 1 hour extra 
Next time I'll just return undelivered after 4 hours 
Also got 45 packages that took 2 hours extra 
Not doing that again. 

All were already late packages 
And said to call the customer which I did not do at 730am.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I got 60 packages took me 1 hour extra
> Next time I'll just return undelivered after 4 hours
> Also got 45 packages that took 2 hours extra
> Not doing that again.
> ...


Don't come complaining when you get deactivated. Which will happen. How many times have you went under 4 hours? Did they take some pay back or make you come back to deliver more? Suck it up or just don't do it at all.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I had two 4 hour blocks today... first one was 17 packages and 2nd was 15... lol they have us coming in at 630am now....maybe everyone is just knocking it out early... when I went back for my 2nd route they struggled to get a route together had to pull from the next days deliveries


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> Don't come complaining when you get deactivated. Which will happen. How many times have you went under 4 hours? Did they take some pay back or make you come back to deliver more? Suck it up or just don't do it at all.


I agree. I don't want to seem like complaining 
I've never been under 4 hours. Always 1 hour to 2 hours over. I also deliver fast so I'm not slow. As my second job so they deactivate me that's fine I really don't like the fact they take advantage by overloading on the packages
Some blue vest guys are nicer and if you explain to them that you can't do 80 packages they'll give you less but others just want to force you
In the end if you do all the extra work you're getting paid like five dollars an hour


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I also called flex-support and they said to talk to your warehouse guys warehouse guys told me to call flex support so it's around the circle nobody's taking ownership
Others have said on this group the job is what it is you have to take it or leave it


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Warehouse guy says you have to take the whole load of packages even if it's 80 that's different than what flex support says I don't really want to get into argument because both sides are basically playing us. 
It really depends on what blue vest guy u get.
One guy told me just to take 35 packages as he knew that was a reasonable amount to do in four hours


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I agree. I don't want to seem like complaining
> I've never been under 4 hours. Always 1 hour to 2 hours over. I also deliver fast so I'm not slow. As my second job so they deactivate me that's fine I really don't like the fact they take advantage by overloading on the packages
> Some blue vest guys are nicer and if you explain to them that you can't do 80 packages they'll give you less but others just want to force you
> In the end if you do all the extra work you're getting paid like five dollars an hour


Where are you delivering? I don't think I've heard anyone else ever saying they are consistently way over time. There has to be something going on if that's really the case. I've had 60 package loads plenty of time and still have no issues getting them done in under 3 hours.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

But yes, according to the terms of service he can be deactivated for not taking and attempting to deliver what you're given. I'd love to just get 35 packages each time.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I got 60 packages took me 1 hour extra
> Next time I'll just return undelivered after 4 hours
> Also got 45 packages that took 2 hours extra
> Not doing that again.
> ...


Yup be careful, new TOS says they can deactivate you for not trying every single delivery.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yup be careful, new TOS says they can deactivate you for not trying every single delivery.


I hear you blue vest who forced me to take all the packages said to bring back undelivered after 4 hours. 
I think it's becoz they are all lates already.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

I drive a SUV and noticed that all of the vans and SUVs are sent to certain docks. My last blocked I ignored the guy at the gate and went to the first available dock. Went fron 52 to 37 packages. Has anyone else noticed this in Coppell?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

You think they'd just give bigger packages to Suvs


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> Where are you delivering? I don't think I've heard anyone else ever saying they are consistently way over time. There has to be something going on if that's really the case. I've had 60 package loads plenty of time and still have no issues getting them done in under 3 hours.


I'm in Kent. Prime/logistics 
Since I'm new I think they are giving me Lates. They are 2nd and third attempts 
They just want to get rid of the packages. 
It's not really fair but I'll do it if I can 
2hours over is too much though.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Also it not necessarily the number of packages. 
I got 14 that took 5 hours as they were far-away and spread out. 
I also could do a 50 in 5 hours becoz 10 or so were amazon locker


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Its funny because sometimes I will get 36 packages and they are spread out and 47 where they are close together, with several individuals getting 2 or 3 at a time.
> 
> Whenever they get to 50 I start rejecting them. Another reason I wouldnt do this job with a minivan as some people do


Maybe better to do with the smallest 4 Dr car u can. I should have put down compact car not midsized


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I'm in Kent. Prime/logistics
> Since I'm new I think they are giving me Lates. They are 2nd and third attempts
> They just want to get rid of the packages.
> It's not really fair but I'll do it if I can
> 2hours over is too much though.


I am at the same warehouse as you, Kent is Logistics only.

You are not getting 2nd and 3rds because you are new its the time you drive. Anything after 1 pm on weekdays and after 12 on weekends are reattempts.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Maybe better to do with the smallest 4 Dr car u can. I should have put down compact car not midsized


I notice at our warehouse if you have a small four door they let you leave packages. If you have a van or suv you take everything


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

This morning they had a huge package 
No way it was going to fit. 
They didn't make me take it 
Its largest box I've seen.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Anything after 1 pm on weekdays and after 12 on weekends are reattempts.


Local rules I think, here I get first drops on Saturday and Sunday afternoons all the time. Then again, it may something weird with Morton Grove (Chicago), all I ever do lately is drive around Evanston. The good part is I'm learning the streets very well, it's generally safe to leave packages, and if I have takebacks the depot is on my way home.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I notice at our warehouse if you have a small four door they let you leave packages. If you have a van or suv you take everything


Makes no sense to drive a big car. With the gas use u can't make any money.
It's costing me 3 gallons a block
That's 9$ I have a 30mpg car too. I can't see how pickup or suv can make money if they are getting more pkgs and use more gas


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Again, another example of how 3 hour blocks don't work. They must just be testing some things at locations like yours but by all accounts, 3 hour blocks are a FAIL for both drivers and amazon. They should experiment with longer say 5-6 hour blocks but shorter makes no sense. 3 hour blocks would require grabbing 2 blocks per day to make it work.
> 
> About getting more packages with bigger vehicles. At our location it matters not, you don't get "assigned" a cart. We all drive into the warehouse at the same time, line up along the "chute" where the carts are lined up and wherever you pull up is yours. If there are multiple carts you can typically look through the routes and pick one you want. So, they have no clue who will get what route.
> I drive a mercury mountaineer SUV.
> ...


Only problem is when the WH is out of the way. I'll do 30min more to avoid going back. But if u have an Undeliverable u have to go back. That sucks


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

D


jester121 said:


> Local rules I think, here I get first drops on Saturday and Sunday afternoons all the time. Then again, it may something weird with Morton Grove (Chicago), all I ever do lately is drive around Evanston. The good part is I'm learning the streets very well, it's generally safe to leave packages, and if I have takebacks the depot is on my way home.


Oh agreed I said that because he drives at the same warehouse as me


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Only problem is when the WH is out of the way. I'll do 30min more to avoid going back. But if u have an Undeliverable u have to go back. That sucks


I am much more likely to go back to the warehouse if I am south of it like Burien and Federal Way. Its not far from I5. I hate going back if I am in Renton because its so far out of fhe way and 167 can be a parking lot depending on the time of day.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I notice at our warehouse if you have a small four door they let you leave packages. If you have a van or suv you take everything


My car was in shop last month and they let me deliver with a 2 door car
I could really only do smaller packages.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I try not to take 3pm or 4pm or 5pm if I can avoid it.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I'm in Kent. Prime/logistics
> Since I'm new I think they are giving me Lates. They are 2nd and third attempts
> They just want to get rid of the packages.
> It's not really fair but I'll do it if I can
> 2hours over is too much though.


Tip. The Kent Jail does not accept deliveries. What a waste of time that was,,,,,


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Some blue vest guys are nicer and if you explain to them that you can't do 80 packages they'll give you less but others just want to force you


I am curious how you are getting 80 packages. I have never got more than 47 at our warehouse. We have so many docks and drivers our loads are always manageable


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I got 61 packages, 51, 45, 47

I just used 80 as a number.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I got 61 packages, 51, 45, 47
> 
> I just used 80 as a number.


How does it take you more than 4 hours. How long does it take you to scan?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> How does it take you more than 4 hours. How long does it take you to scan?


I scan in 15 mins 
Usually get there 15 min early and check in as soon as allowed 
What takes,long is non deliverables that really slow,u down. Avoid the late packages if possible. But I had no choice 
Just took what I was given. 
Probably too much of a noob to know


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Also any calling of support is gonna,slow u down. I try to do that while driving but can't always. 

I only use Google maps now the DELIVERY APP GPS is terrible. 
Gotten me lost a,few times. Google maps saved me


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

If u have a perfect route with no issues and fewer pkgs I think 4 hours is possible 

Today I did 4.5 with 45 packages 
Only had to call support once for bad GPS coordinates which wouldn't let me deliver pkg.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I am only picking up open blocks. 
Maybe if they give u a scheduled block it's better ?
Today not many late pkgs so it went better.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Here are things that slow u down

Houses with no adress number
Apts with no access code
Incorrect address
Hidden houses
Muddy dirt roads
Townhouses and condos I've been delivering to the door. Now I hear u might be able to go to the leasing office
Businesses with no parking
Kids getting delivery to their high school 
I'm sure others can come up with their own interesting issues 

Basically we get under $2 a package after u factor in gas etc.
It's not great pay and I would not recommend as your only job.
It is good though if u want flexibility


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I think amazon takes advantage of new people. A new guy last week beside me with a suv was overloaded with pkg . I doubt he could deliver them all


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Amazon policy is upto 70 pieces, if anyone try to give you more go to your app>help and show them the video, it clearly says upto 70 packages either you drive SUV or a cheap person like me driving a Corolla!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Here are things that slow u down
> 
> Houses with no adress number
> Apts with no access code
> ...


I cant believe its taking you that long. Same warehouse and my longest other than my first say was 3 hours.

Average about 2 hr 15 min. Do you wait for people to open the door at houses? Do you sort your packages before you leave warehouse?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I cant believe its taking you that long. Same warehouse and my longest other than my first say was 3 hours.
> 
> Average about 2 hr 15 min. Do you wait for people to open the door at houses? Do you sort your packages before you leave warehouse?


I think u r getting easier routes. 
I work very fast so its not because I am slow. Do all your packages say Late Contact the customer. I got these at 7:30 and 8:30am.

Today I got a reasonable route Not many lates and I did 45 packages in 3 1/2 hours 
First time I ever finished early

I think I just was unlucky and got bad routes

Today was Renton. The app had a good routing and close cluster of houses


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I cant believe its taking you that long. Same warehouse and my longest other than my first say was 3 hours.
> 
> Average about 2 hr 15 min. Do you wait for people to open the door at houses? Do you sort your packages before you leave warehouse?


I have good sorting method using the upper right numbers and the house numbers. Use bags for the envelopes and smaller packages 
I am fast and organized

Probably I am just unlucky


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Do all your packages say Late Contact the customer. I got these at 7:30 and 8:30am.


You actually call the customer? They told us to ignore that and make the delivery.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You actually call the customer? They told us to ignore that and make the delivery.


Shangsta...what's been your experience w/ packages flagging "late, call customer"? How do you handle? What direction where you given?

I've haven't been calling everyone either especially when I get a batch of them (+6)....but i just received my very 1st "customer reported not receiving their package" email....and am a little paranoid of not following the app direction to a t now. Thanks for any advice!...


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You actually call the customer? They told us to ignore that and make the delivery.


Nope I don't call the customer
I was not told we didn't have to
But there's no way I'm calling every customer at 7:30 onwards. Sure way to piss off people by waking them up. 
Thx good to know they said to ignore that.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

FlexGuyJim said:


> Shangsta...what's been your experience w/ packages flagging "late, call customer"? How do you handle? What direction where you given?
> 
> I've haven't been calling everyone either especially when I get a batch of them (+6)....but i just received my very 1st "customer reported not receiving their package" email....and am a little paranoid of not following the app direction to a t now. Thanks for any advice!...


Every single one of my 40plus packages would have needed me to call the customer if I followed the app. It didn't make sense to me so I skipped it. All the customers received the packages I delivered. That would add more time onto my deliveries which I don't have ....


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

FlexGuyJim said:


> Shangsta...what's been your experience w/ packages flagging "late, call customer"? How do you handle? What direction where you given?
> 
> I've haven't been calling everyone either especially when I get a batch of them (+6)....but i just received my very 1st "customer reported not receiving their package" email....and am a little paranoid of not following the app direction to a t now. Thanks for any advice!...


At my warehouse almost half of them show that. Make the delivery, when I used to call people (my first shift) they would be like "Of course I want it just bring it."

Then blue vest at WH said that is more for prime people since they have a strict 2 hour deadline.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Every single one of my 40plus packages would have needed me to call the customer if I followed the app. It didn't make sense to me so I skipped it. All the customers received the packages I delivered. That would add more time onto my deliveries which I don't have ....


yeah...that sounds def strange having 40+ "late calls" to make...that one I would talk to someone in your warehouse...that's excessive and would double/triple anyone's route time.


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> At my warehouse almost half of them show that. Make the delivery, when I used to call people (my first shift) they would be like "Of course I want it just bring it."
> 
> Then blue vest at WH said that is more for prime people since they have a strict 2 hour deadline.


got it! Thanks!


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

On a topic related to the new app 
I saw 5 or 6 blocks show up
for Friday today and Sat tomorrow at 1:20pm or so today. I skipped them all as I don't work Sat. They were all gone in about 10 mins


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

It would be interesting to see what other times they release blocks. 
Now I'm refreshing every once in a while but I don't see any available


----------

